# Any "Mercury Drug" mega stores around or similar



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Having major troubles finding this medication for my son, I've just been to doctor and she has advised to up his dosage to a 25mg tablet. Herein lays the problem as I've called several nearby mercury stores and drove to the ones locally, many of them have the 18mg which he has been on but none seem to carry the 25mg. One would assume the pharmacy we've been buying off initially 10mg then 18mg would have the whole range, my bad for thinking that. His used up his last tablet this morning and although its not life threatening I am very eager to keep him going. Any advice or thoughts appreciated, I'm ready to drive into Manila if I have too.
Atomoxetine Hydrochloride 25mg is what I am after its for ADHD. I will be ordering it through our nearest mercury but there deliveries are on Wednesdays only I'm told and I can't wait until then unfortunately


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Is there any way to use a pill cutter and get the correct dosage that way? I think the 18mg along with splitting up the 10mg will get you by till the meds arrive but I'm not a doctor... I remember when I was taking medications for anxiety (different issue) some pills I had to cut in half.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

It's in capsule form but yes I suppose we could go a 10 and a 18 if we had to, it's close to 25mg. But I've got it under control now, the mrs was in pampanga so she's off and away to Manila, lucky her lol. Another lesson learned we will have to keep at our mercury here make sure they are stocking enough and keep some up our sleeves also.
It's more fun in the philippines. Thanks for the input though always appreciated.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad you were able to get the problem solved even if just a temporary fix. Marque Mall in Angeles has a large, indoor Mercury Drug as well as a Watson's Drug store. 
Problem with expecting Mercury or any other drug store to actually get the scheduled delivery is that often times is just does not happen. Frustrating and maddening. Never have been able to find a really reliable source for most COPD meds. Hope you have better luck with the one you are searching for...

Got looking around and found this, the store locator page for Mercury Drug Stores. That might give you an idea where their bigger stores are.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> Having major troubles finding this medication for my son, I've just been to doctor and she has advised to up his dosage to a 25mg tablet. Herein lays the problem as I've called several nearby mercury stores and drove to the ones locally, many of them have the 18mg which he has been on but none seem to carry the 25mg. One would assume the pharmacy we've been buying off initially 10mg then 18mg would have the whole range, my bad for thinking that. His used up his last tablet this morning and although its not life threatening I am very eager to keep him going. Any advice or thoughts appreciated, I'm ready to drive into Manila if I have too.
> Atomoxetine Hydrochloride 25mg is what I am after its for ADHD. I will be ordering it through our nearest mercury but there deliveries are on Wednesdays only I'm told and I can't wait until then unfortunately


Hmm, I would think that the prescribing doctor ought to be able to suggest a pharmacy that has it?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I had the same problem getting my medication. Mercury drug store told me I could order the med but it took a month for them to get it. After trying more than a dozen drug stores I found it in a mercury drug store near the best hospital here. Now my wife and have good luck try a drug store near the major hospital.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Glad you were able to get the problem solved even if just a temporary fix. Marque Mall in Angeles has a large, indoor Mercury Drug as well as a Manson Drug store.
> Problem with expecting Mercury or any other drug store to actually get the scheduled delivery is that often times is just does not happen. Frustrating and maddening. Never have been able to find a really reliable source for most COPD meds. Hope you have better luck with the one you are searching for...
> 
> Got looking around and found this, the store locator page for Mercury Drug Stores. That might give you an idea where their bigger stores are.


Gene that is a nice site! I have been warned by my doctor that other drug stored will switch with non-name generics that may be not effective. She insists I buy my meds at mercury. I found out recently that a lot of Mercury Drugs stores are franchise and will switch. Unless I am at mercury owned drug store and not a franchise I insist on no generic. Wish I could find a list of the stores that are not franchise.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> Gene that is a nice site! I have been warned by my doctor that other drug stored will switch with non-name generics that may be not effective. She insists I buy my meds at mercury. I found out recently that a lot of Mercury Drugs stores are franchise and will switch. Unless I am at mercury owned drug store and not a franchise I insist on no generic. Wish I could find a list of the stores that are not franchise.


I've had the same problem but only at the smaller Mom & Pop drug stores. The meds may have a brand name on them but are either fake or made by a local maker and are not the real deal. Mercury, Watsons, and Manson drug stores I've had no problem. Only problem is that even the big name pharmicies will run out of things. With people's lives at stake (as well as their profit margin) it doesn't make sense to me. 

As I have often said on other occations: The only thing that is reliable and dependable in the Philippines, is that NOTHING is reliable or dependable in the Philippines. And that's probably the way it will be until the end of time ...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> As I have often said on other occations: The only thing that is reliable and dependable in the Philippines, is that NOTHING is reliable or dependable in the Philippines. And that's probably the way it will be until the end of time ...


But if it was it might not be the inexpensive island paradise we all love!


----------



## archcherub (Dec 26, 2016)

would you be able to use a pill cutter or tablet cutter to cut the pill into half?
I used this to cut all my pills, so i can easily bring around in my pill container to work as well.
i bought from here

pill cutter online

if you can find drug store selling this, you can go grab it.


----------

